# Target Deck, a military thriller by a Special Operations Veteran



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

*The war against Mexico's drug cartels just got outsourced in the new military thriller by New York Times best selling author and Special Operations veteran, Jack Murphy.*

As a former Special Operations soldier, Deckard freelanced as a mercenary and got more than he bargained for. Now, as the commander of a Private Military Company called Samruk International, Deckard finds work as Mexico begins its final descent into chaos.

Hitting the ground with a small recon element, he will first have to rescue a newly minted police chief named Samantha from the clutches of a drug cartel before blitzing across southern Mexico. However, he can't do it alone. His success hinges on forging an unlikely alliance between Samruk International, Zapatista rebels, and the Central Intelligence Agency.

The Stewmaker. Captain Nemo. The Beast. These are a few of the human savages that Deckard and his mercenaries will have to trade fire with as they service one target after the next. But in the background, watching and waiting, is a far more dangerous threat. The Arab works behind the scenes, instigating conflicts and initiating one crisis after the next.

As Deckard follows The Arab's bloody trail, he finds that it leads north, into the very heart of America.

http://www.amazon.com/Target-Deck-Deckard-Novel-ebook/dp/B00AU4QERO


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack ---------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you Ann!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Casting Target Deck for the big screen: http://reflexivefire.com/2013/01/03/casting-target-deck/


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

The weapons and equipment featured in Target Deck!

http://reflexivefire.com/2013/01/05/the-weapons-and-equipment-of-target-deck/


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

13 Reviews, 4 1/2 stars!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Some background on the sources used when researching information about Target Deck: http://reflexivefire.com/2013/01/28/researching-target-deck/


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

How to get signed copies: http://reflexivefire.com/2013/01/07/how-to-get-signed-copies-of-reflexive-fire-and-target-deck/


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

19 Reviews, Four and 1/2 stars!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

21 Reviews, 4 1/2 Stars!


----------



## Linlithgow (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice writeup and references (about resources and weapons). Thank you for your service! Will take a look at at the preview at Amazon. =)


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I hope you like the book.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't forget to check our the original book in the Deckard series called "Reflexive Fire" at http://www.amazon.com/Reflexive-Fire-Deckard-Novel-ebook/dp/B0056ZBWQA


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

The war against Mexico's drug cartels just got outsourced in the new military thriller by New York Times best selling author of Benghazi: The Definitive Report and Special Operations veteran, Jack Murphy.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Now working on the third book in the series...Direct Action.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

28 Reviews!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Working on the sequel titled "Direct Action"!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

29 Reviews and holding strong!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Almost done with book 3!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump. Christmas gift anyone?


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Love the cover, Jack. Will take a good look at the book. It's certainly getting some good reviews.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger, I'm hoping to finish the third book in the series over Christmas vacation.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Pick up Target Deck today before the sequel comes out next month!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

The sequel to Target Deck is now finished!  Look for a release this Feb.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

The sequel to Target Deck will be released on February 21st, 2014!


----------

